# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  اجتماع التسعه

## الحوت

النقد السياسي اللاذع الذي وجهه رئيس الوزراء الأسبق والنائب المخضرم، عبدالرؤوف الروابدة، للعملية البرلمانية ومسارها، وحزمة الاسئلة الحساسة التي وجهها للحكومة خلال السنة الأولى من عمر البرلمان الحالي، تشي بوجود خلل ما في علاقة الروابدة مع "الإدارة السياسية" للطبقة السياسية الحاكمة. فرئيس الوزراء الأسبق، تكون كل القنوات مفتوحة امامه، يسأل من خلالها عما يشاء ويوصل ما يشاء من الأفكار والملاحظات.

لماذا هذا الخلل؟ وهل هو في القنوات؟ أم ماذا؟

ليست هذه هي المرة الأولى، التي يوجه فيها الروابدة النقد العلني "للإدارة السياسية". فقد سبق أن قدّم مرافعة سياسية نقدية صريحة، اثناء مناقشته لبيان الثقة في حكومة الرئيس نادر الذهبي، خصصها للهجوم المركز على من أسماهم بالديجتاليين (الليبراليين الجدد)، خصومه التقليديين، الذين كان لهم باع طويل في "الإدارة السياسية" وبادلوه الخصومة بالمثل واكثر.

ويسجل للروابدة أنه كان في حالة تصادم دائم مع شريحة الليبراليين الجدد، وتصدى لسياساتهم وتوجهاتهم على الصعد كافة، بلا مجاملة او مواربة. ومثّل الرمز الأبرز لمعارضتهم. واستثمر دوره البرلماني بكفاءة عالية، للتصدي لهم ومطاردة أفكارهم. وبنى تحالفات داخل مجلس النواب، نجحت في تسجيل نقاط كثيرة في مرمى الديجتاليين بخاصة والليبراليين بعامة، تركت بصمات واضحة، على مسار السياسات والتشريعات التي كانت تعرض على مجلس النواب. واستثمر المنبر النيابي برشاقة، للتحريض والتعبئة السياسية والشعبية ضدهم، ساعده على اداء هذه المهمة، التركيبة السياسية- الاجتماعية المحافِظة لمجالس النواب.

وقد ضاق الديجتاليون و"الادارة السياسية" ذرعاً من دوره ومن تحالفاته ومن أداء مجلس النواب في اكثر من مناسبة.. حتى حين كان في موقع رئاسة الحكومة، لم يهادن ودخل مبكراً في صدام مع توجهات الليبراليين على اختلافهم (الكباريتي، ابو الراغب، ريما خلف، وآخرون)، وعارض مشروع منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة، واحتدم مع صندوق النقد الدولي. وظل اميناً لمدرسة البيروقراطية (المضرية) التي تقوم على الدور المركزي للدولة في السياسة والاقتصاد والإدارة، ولا تقيم وزناً للمشاركة المجتمعية على اختلاف أشكالها.

رئاسة الروابدة للحكومة الأولى في عهد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني، لم تكن خياراً سياسياً بالدرجة الأولى، بل توليفة سياسية جامعة للمرحلة الانتقالية.

وقد جرت مياه كثيرة قبل تسلمه رئاسة الحكومة. فمنذ السقوط المروع لبرنامج وتوجهات البيروقراطية الأصولية التي انفردت في قيادة البلاد حتى عام 1989، تغيرت الوجهة العامة للدولة وخياراتها السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والادارية. وصعدت بموازاة ذلك، شرائح اجتماعية وقيادات جديدة، تنامى دورها منذ اعتماد برنامج التصحيح الاقتصادي، ودخول البلاد مرحلة الانفراج الديمقراطي عام 1989.

لم تصمد حكومة الروابدة طويلاً في مواجهة تحالف كل مكونات الطبقة السياسية الحاكمة، التي عملت على إسقاطها "ديمقراطياً". وقد شكل المجالي، رئيس مجلس النواب، والنائب علي ابو الراغب حينئذ، بدعم من الفعاليات النيابية الرئيسية، الإدارة البرلمانية لإسقاط حكومته.

وقد حضر كاتب هذه السطور اجتماعاً عقد في منزل المجالي، بين تسعة نواب من "المعارضة النيابية"، مع رئيس الديوان الملكي (د. فايز الطراونة) ومدير المخابرات (سميح البطيخي)، بناء على طلب النواب التسعة، الذين اعلنوا بمداخلات من جميعهم، أن مجلس النواب، لم يعد يثق بحكومة الروابدة.

وجاء التغيير سريعاً عقب انتهاء الدورة البرلمانية الاستثنائية.

الانتفاضة النيابية التي أطاحت بحكومة الروابدة، كانت سبباً في الشرخ العميق بين الروابدة والإدارة السياسية. خلّفت له خلافات كثيرة ومتنوعة داخل مجلس النواب وخارجه.

لم يستسلم الروابدة، السياسي والمراوغ العنيد، أمام خصومه على اتساع قاعدتهم وتنوعهم، التي شملت الحركة الإسلامية، التي دخلت معه في مواجهة شرسة، بسبب قرار إبعاد قادة "حماس" عن الأردن.


ومن موقعه النيابي، انهمك في التحشيد للمواجهة السياسية وتصفية الحسابات مع خصومه. وتحالف على فوره مع علي ابو الراغب، الذي أصبح رئيساً للحكومة، لإسقاط المجالي عن سدة رئاسة مجلس النواب. فالمجالي لم يكن يتمتع في الدعم والإسناد والرعاية التي يحظى بها اليوم. لكن المجالي فاز بمعركة الرئاسة بفارق صوتين على منافسه النائب عبدالكريم الدغمي الحليف الاستراتيجي للروابدة.

وبعد حل البرلمان الثالث عشر تم تعيين الروابدة عضواً في مجلس الأعيان، إلا أنه اختار الاستقالة منه بعد الإعلان عن اجراء الانتخابات عام 2003 بهدف خوض الانتخابات، كاسراً بذلك عرفاً مستقراً، بالاكتفاء بدور "الحكيم" في مجلس الملك (الأعيان)، كما فعل كل رؤساء الوزارات السابقين.

الروابدة، كان يعي أن وجوده في مجلس الأعيان يعني الاستسلام والموت السريري لدوره السياسي (أطال الله في عمره)، وأن مجلس النواب فضاؤه الأرحب للحضور والفعل السياسي.

وبعد فوزه في انتخابات عام 2003 (المجلس النيابي الرابع عشر الماضي) واصل الروابدة معاركه من دون كلل او ملل، وشكل مع حليفة الدغمي كتلة نيابية قوية وفاعلة. لكنها أخفقت في إسقاط المجالي في اكثر من منافسة.

لكن الدورة البرلمانية الثالثة، شهدت مفاجأة روابدية من العيار الثقيل جداً، حين تحالف الروابدة باطنياً مع المجالي خصمه التقليدي وتخلى عن حلفاء الأمس، دون أن يرف له جفن، وبعد أن أصبح التحالف بينهما علنياً، تفسخت كتلة الروابدة وابتعد عنها.

وقد شكل تحالف المجالي- الروابدة المطرقة والسندان، اللذين صُنعت سياسات وقرارات المجلس تحت وطأتيهما، في ثنائية وتفرد عز نظيرهما، جمعهما تفاهم على مواجهة السياسات الليبرالية- للديجتاليين وغيرهم، وتقاسم وظيفي في إدارة العملية البرلمانية.

هذه المناورة البارعة للروابدة، التي ضحى فيها بحلفاء الأمس مقابل الدور السياسي، أعادت له الوزن والاعتبار، وتحول إلى اللاعب الأول في المجلس مقاتلاً بعسكر المجالي، وكان شعاره غير المعلن "خذ الرئاسة وأعطني المجلس". وكان له ذلك. وفرد جناحيه على مجلس النواب حتى يومه الاخير.

واستمرأ الروابدة اللعبة، وترشح لانتخابات 2007 للمجلس النيابي الخامس عشر الحالي، وهو يعرف في قرارة نفسه أن "الإدارة السياسية" لا ترغب بوجوده في مجلس النواب، لأنه أصبح إشكالياً وتصادمياً.
وبعد فوزه بأصوات أقل بكثير عن الدورات السابقة وكان يمكن ألا ينجح، حاول الروابدة إعادة المياه إلى مجاريها مع المجالي، بعد أن اختلفا على طريق بناء حزب التيار الوطني. لكن الروابدة وجد صداً حازماً.. وشكل المجالي كتلة الأغلبية (التيار الوطني) وتشكلت كتلة الاخاء لإسناده، وحصل بذلك على أغلبية عددية برلمانية من ثلثي مجلس النواب، وترك الروابدة وفعاليات بارزة أخرى في العراء. وأصبح الروابدة مثل "السيف" فرداً محاطاً بعدد قليل من حلفاء الأمس. وراح (يتحركش) بالإدارة السياسية يعبر عن انزعاجه وعدم رضاه وعن الاستغناء عن دوره وخدماته السياسية.

فبدأ بتوجيه الأسئلة الحساسة، وانتهى بالصدام العلني مع الأغلبية المجالية، وأخذ يغمز ويلمز من قناتها. ظن الروابدة أنه سيكافأ بعد انحسار مد الليبراليين الجدد، فالمجالي، حليفه في مواجهة الليبراليين الجدد، ليس الوحيد الذي يستحق الدعم والإسناد. لكن فات الروابدة أن يلحظ المتغيرات التي طرأت على تركيبة شريحة البيروقراطية التي ينتمي لها. (لنقل انه تجاهل ذلك فهو ملاحظ يقظ). وظهور شريحة بيروقراطية أردنية جديدة، متنورة عصرية التفكير والإدارة، تشبعت بأفكار الملك الإصلاحية. وحظيت بثقته.

بدأ دورها يصعد منذ حكومة د. البخيت وتعزز حضورها في حكومة الذهبي، ومن المتوقع أن تتربع على قيادة الطبقة السياسية في التعديل الوزاري القادم، بعد تراجع دور الليبراليين الجدد وانحسار دورهم النافذ.

أما المجالي، وإن كان ينتمي الى نفس الشريحة البيروقراطية التقليدية، فإن مواصفاته الشخصية وبراغماتيته وعلاقاته الاجتماعية ومع القطاع الخاص، تؤهله بأن يكون جسراً آمناً لعبور شريحة البيروقراطية الأردنية الصاعدة والمتنورة وتحالفاتها المستقبلية.

لهذا كله، يغضب الروابدة، ولا اظن انه يرغب في "القطع" لكن ثقته العالية في النفس، وذكاءه الفائض، يدخلانه احياناً في تكتيكات ومناورات، لا تقود إلى النتائج المرغوبة.

يظل الروابدة، رمزاً وطنياً وكفاءة سياسية وبرلمانية مميزة، يتوجب ملاقاته في منتصف الطريق. وعلى الروابدة أن يقطع النصف الآخر من الطريق. ويتعايش مع المعادلات الجديدة، ويبحث من خلالها، كيف يدافع عن قناعاته ويعمل من اجلها. وذلك في تقديري انفع واجدى من التغريد خارج السرب

----------

